# Sabsosa 2009



## doglet (19/4/09)

*SABSOSA invites all South Australian brewers to enter the 2009 competition!*

Judging will be held on Sunday 13th September at the Holdfast Bay Bowling Club (entries close on Saturday 29th August).

The presentation will be on 20th September - stay tuned for the venue.

More info and entry forms will be put on the SABSOSA website over the coming weeks.

This year there are changes to the style guidelines and categories so check out the guidelines link on the SABSOSA website or go straight to the Australian Amateur Brewing Association's website.

Good luck and happy brewing!

Contact SABSOSA​


----------



## doglet (13/7/09)

Latest updates - important changes

The judging has changed to the *20th September* and will still be at the Holdfast Bay Bowling Club.

Entries close on the *29th August* (this has not changed from what was previously advertised on the website). Entry forms can be found on the SABSOSA webpage, Beer Belly and Brewmaker Home Brewing. Drop off locations will be confirmed soon.

The presentation has changed to the *27th September* and will be held at the Holdast Hotel. Yes - this is the day of the City-Bay fun run but that should be finished when we hold the presentation. The time will be confimed soon.

We have some great sponsors and supporters onboard this year so check out the sponsors page and support those who help make competitions like this possible.

If you have any further questions then don't hesitate to contact SABSOSA.

Good Luck!!


----------



## GMK (13/7/09)

Dam - was hoping the presentation was to be held at the Wheatsheaf.

Not been happy with teh Holdfast Hotel the last few times I have gone.


----------



## floppinab (7/8/09)

doglet said:


> Latest updates - important changes
> Drop off locations will be confirmed soon.



Will there be interstate drop offs for this year or are we mailing????


----------



## jayse (7/8/09)

floppinab said:


> Will there be interstate drop offs for this year or are we mailing????



You must be thinking of anawbs, sabsosa is the south australian state comp.


----------



## floppinab (7/8/09)

jayse said:


> You must be thinking of anawbs, sabsosa is the south australian state comp.



My bad, thanks jayse.


----------



## doglet (15/8/09)

Drop off Points

The drop off points for entries have been confirmed. They are at Beer Belly, Brewmaker and with the competition convenor.

Remember that entries close on Saturday 29th August.

Please see the SABSOSA website for more details.

Cheers
Tim


----------



## GMK (15/8/09)

Thanks for the update Doglet...

Was hoping that they would have changed the presentation venue.

But Alas no - Sorry - but I will not be attending the presentation there....


----------



## raven19 (15/8/09)

I have a couple to drop off to Beerbelly. Interested to hear the feedback from Judges.


----------



## Murcluf (17/8/09)

GMK said:


> Thanks for the update Doglet...
> 
> Was hoping that they would have changed the presentation venue.
> 
> But Alas no - Sorry - but I will not be attending the presentation there....



That's a shame Kenny, but I do understand, last year was the first time I went to the presentation although I had a great time and only minor issues detracted from the whole experience. Mind you I will be there again to support those who support an excellent and competitive brew comp.

The things I found annoying were as a first timer were.
1. Traffic was a pain coming from the north because of the City to Bay on the same day.
2. Couldn't hear jack that was being said by the presenters because of the noisy hockey team celebration being held right behind us.
3. The state of the pub's brewery on display to the public was much to be desired (buckets of spent grain and poorly maintained equipment)
4. The beers they produced were very much the same, very hard to get past the first.

On the positive
1. Met alot of other brewers for the first time which was great.
2. The JS Pepper Berry Ale on tap was fantastic.
3. The meals wasn't to bad for memory.

With all that said I think holding a presentation in a pub can be very hit or miss at any time, and regardless to what pub its held in my only suggestion would be that it would be nice if the presentation part at least was held away from a public area. ie away from the bar.

To the SABSOSA organisers Thanks for a job well done......

Kenny even though you are not going to attend the presentation I hope you are going to deprive the SABSOSA Judges the opportunity to indulge themselves in the bountiful pleasures of your delightful creations......


----------



## doglet (17/8/09)

Hi,

Thanks for your comments, both positive and negative, regarding the presentation venue. They have been taken on board and we will be finding a location at the venue to hold the presentation so it can be proceed without too much interference from others. 

The Holdfast Hotel has been a generous gold sponsor for the past couple of years. In future years we will no doubt rotate through different venues to give exposure to our sponsors. This year we have taken on a couple of new sponsors which is greatly appreciated. This allows us to run the competition for a minimum bottle entry fee and to also supply great trophies, prizes and raffles.

Unfortunately Kenny, like you I won't be able to make the presentation this year. I'll be on my 9 day stint up at work at Prominent Hill.  It would be great to catch up with fellow brewers and see some new and old (not saying any were "old"  ) faces like last year.

Remember the entry closing date is soon. When you drop them off, or for that matter when you visit any of our sponsors, say thanks to them for supporting SABSOSA and in turn helping your own brewing by getting peer feedback on your beers.

Cheers for now.
Tim


----------



## jayse (1/9/09)

I am not sure if anyone has picked up on it yet or not but there is another clash on the presentation day being the 27th of september as anawbs have that sunday listed as a beer judging day.

looks like this is just the way everything fell into place best but its a bit unfornutate.


----------



## lobo (19/9/09)

does anyone know how quick results will be posted (either on the net or physically posted) after this sundays judging? i ask because i will be on holidays for a week as of the friday and unable to get to a computer.

cheers

Lobo


----------



## np1962 (20/9/09)

lobo said:


> does anyone know how quick results will be posted (either on the net or physically posted) after this sundays judging? i ask because i will be on holidays for a week as of the friday and unable to get to a computer.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Lobo


Wondering this too, QABC results already up.
Or do we wait until after presentations?
Cheers
Nige


----------



## doglet (21/9/09)

Hi all

We had a great day yesterday! There was a great bunch of judges and stewards and we got through all 210 entries.

I'm just double checking all results and will post them on the SABSOSA website tomorrow morning (Tuesday).

Cheers
Tim


----------



## poiter (21/9/09)

Hope that when the results come out that people support the SA brewing community by coming along to the presentation at the upgraded Holdy this Sunday 27/9 at around 12.00. 

Beer & Brewer mag have given us two subscriptions to give away as door prizes for those attending on the day. Nice one!

It was great to see some new faces hepling out on the judging day. Thanks to everyone who did their bit to keep things running smoothly.


----------



## np1962 (21/9/09)

As stated on AMB, while I would love to be there I will be enjoying the 30C sunshine on the Gold Coast this weekend while Adelaide freezes at 13C or so and Windy!  

Cheers
Nige


----------



## KHB (22/9/09)

I would love to be there. But im a chef so i will be working  

Cheers


----------



## np1962 (22/9/09)

Happy as!! 3rd place for my English Bitter, my first comp and a place with my first AG beer!  
Wonder how it would go fresh? Has been in the bottle since March.
4th with a Mild, 6th with an APA and my Robust Porter finished a little down the list. Is still one of my favourites  
Cheers
Nige


----------



## raven19 (22/9/09)

Pulled a 3rd with my Robust Porter in my first comp. Suprised and excited! The rest of my entries were way down on the lists!

Thanks to all the Judges, and well done to all the winners!


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/09)

SA pop: 1,575,389 entries 210
QLD pop: 4,131,389 entries 230

Cmon guys time for the maroon team to get off its bum. And don't finally persuade Butters to get into comps please, please. B)


----------



## raven19 (22/9/09)

That is an interesting statistic, I hope to increase my entries next year once the AG rig is setup properly at home!


----------



## glaab (22/9/09)

where are the results?, I canna find them


----------



## doglet (22/9/09)

Hi all

The results have been posted on the SABSOSA site... thanks for your patience. SABSOSA 2009 Competition Results

Congrats to all the winners. Thanks again to the judges and stewards.

Get along to the presentation on Sunday at the Holdfast to meet up with fellow brewers and to congratulate the winners. You may even win one of two subsciptions to Beer and Brewer magazine that will be door prizes.

Cheers
Tim


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/9/09)

glaab said:


> where are the results?, I canna find them


If you entered the competition and provided an email address you should have them in your inbox by now.
Otherwise they will be posted on www.sabsosa.com within the next hour. Just had to confirm some results.

C&B
TDA


----------



## lobo (22/9/09)

i am stoaked with my results.
1st and 2nd for my porters, 3rd for my strong stout, 3rd for my IPA, 2nd for my american brown (which was my fav BTW), and not so good for apa, 12th. dead last with my one and only lager(better start learning about lager brewing). 5 gongs from 7 entries. thanks to all the judges and stewards for their effort.

i might not be able to make the presentations on sunday as i am on call. will try to get there.

cheers,

Lobo


----------



## glaab (22/9/09)

lobo said:


> i am stoaked with my results.
> 1st and 2nd for my porters, 3rd for my strong stout, 3rd for my IPA, 2nd for my american brown (which was my fav BTW), and not so good for apa, 12th. dead last with my one and only lager(better start learning about lager brewing). 5 gongs from 7 entries. thanks to all the judges and stewards for their effort.
> 
> i might not be able to make the presentations on sunday as i am on call. will try to get there.
> ...


wHOO hOO!!!, top job bloke!

lemme know when you put your Porter in the recipe DB!


----------



## lobo (22/9/09)

lobo said:


> i am stoaked with my results.
> 1st and 2nd for my porters, 3rd for my strong stout, 3rd for my IPA, 2nd for my american brown (which was my fav BTW), and not so good for apa, 12th. dead last with my one and only lager(better start learning about lager brewing). 5 gongs from 7 entries. thanks to all the judges and stewards for their effort.
> 
> i might not be able to make the presentations on sunday as i am on call. will try to get there.
> ...



have just looked through my bottle cupboard and realised i only have 1 stubby of my english IPA that scored 2nd, NONE (shit!) of my 1st place porter. 

being my 1st sa brew comp i have a few questions.

will the national comp take just one stubby? or better still would any of the organisers know if there are any bottles left? all my beers i entered were 2x stubbies.

can i enter my 2nd place porter in both the categories? as im pretty sure that both beers were fitting into both those catogories. or will it be pointless if i can. probly pointless as its the same beer, but, then again it might be interesting to see if they score differently!

cheers,

Lobo


edit: thanks glaab, will let you know.


----------



## jeremy (24/9/09)

lobo said:


> have just looked through my bottle cupboard and realised i only have 1 stubby of my english IPA that scored 2nd, NONE (shit!) of my 1st place porter.
> 
> being my 1st sa brew comp i have a few questions.
> 
> ...




Lobo,

With 5 gongs from 7 entries, surely you can just brew more award winning beer...  

Jeremy.


----------



## lobo (24/9/09)

jeremy said:


> Lobo,
> 
> With 5 gongs from 7 entries, surely you can just brew more award winning beer...
> 
> Jeremy.





i have a funny feeling it was a fluke!

Lobo


----------



## crundle (24/9/09)

Better get busy brewing lobo!

Congratulations on your results by the way, outstanding effort!

You might have to start keeping aside 3 or more large bottles or a 6 pack of stubbies from each brew purely for competition. Hopefully you get the time to brew up another porter though to enter in the Nationals.

I kept aside a few extras of my entries just in case, but now I can happily drink them :lol: 

cheers,

Crundle


----------



## raven19 (24/9/09)

lobo said:


> ...1st and 2nd for my porters...



This is the reason my only decent brew finished 3rd in this category behind your two entries! Boo!!!!!  

Seriously though well done mate. :icon_cheers: 

I was under the impression the same beer needed to be entered into the National Comp that won a top 3 berth in the State Comp - I could be wrong though!


----------



## raven19 (24/9/09)

Looks like the entries can be dropped off on the SA presentation day this Sunday.
I am heading there on Sunday, and am in Parkside, so if anyone needs a central-ish place to drop off I can hand them over with my solitary Porter on Sunday.

Linky for National form here:
http://www.aabc.org.au/docs/EntryFormAABC2009_v2.pdf

$10 per entry it would seem.

Cheers!


----------



## lobo (24/9/09)

thanks crundle and raven, hopefully i will see you on sunday at the presentations.

Lobo


----------



## KHB (25/9/09)

raven19 said:


> This is the reason my only decent brew finished 3rd in this category behind your two entries! Boo!!!!!
> 
> Seriously though well done mate. :icon_cheers:
> 
> I was under the impression the same beer needed to be entered into the National Comp that won a top 3 berth in the State Comp - I could be wrong though!




So you two knocked mine to 4th!!!

Cheers


----------



## lobo (26/9/09)

glaab said:


> lemme know when you put your Porter in the recipe DB!




glaab. porter is in the database. enjoy.

Cheers,
Lobo


----------



## raven19 (30/9/09)

Trophy Pics.

Sorry on quality - from the mobile phone.


----------

